# Knight Racer



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would like to say a big thanks to Albert of knight Racer and his team

Broke down yesterday on M1 and managed to drive in limp mode to Milton Keynes. 

Luckily not in Gtr but Peugeot diesel that had a broken injector.

His team jumped straight on the car around 2pm and I was back on the road by 5pm.

Please don’t forget him for work other than Gtr

Many thanks


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Skint said:


> Would like to say a big thanks to Albert of knight Racer and his team
> 
> Broke down yesterday on M1 and managed to drive in limp mode to Milton Keynes.
> 
> ...


Its this the same company thats on this thread?: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/544434-knight-racer-appalling-experience-shame.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Its this the same company thats on this thread?: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/544434-knight-racer-appalling-experience-shame.html


yes, funny how people are always happy to share bad experiences and not good ones. someone shares a good experience and people just want to shit on it.

The exact reason we moderate as we do.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome result for you. And awesome work by knightracer :bowdown1:


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> yes, funny how people are always happy to share bad experiences and not good ones. someone shares a good experience and people just want to shit on it.
> 
> The exact reason we moderate as we do.


Stop the bullshit. You're not fooling me, You and you're friend (knight racer) seems to be in the same swinger club. Going for the highest bid.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Stop the bullshit. You're not fooling me, You and you're friend (knight racer) seems to be in the same swinger club. Going for the highest bid.


Hey, congratulations on outing yourself to the whole world as a ****ing idiot.
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Go back to Heritage mate, you're a prime example of exactly WHY we do things differently over here.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Hey, congratulations on outing yourself to the whole world as a ****ing idiot.
> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Go back to Heritage mate, you're a prime example of exactly WHY we do things differently over here.


Heritage at least know what the purpose of a car forum its and how to manage it. Share experience and find like-minded people and especially not let fellow forum member getting f*cked from a paid vender.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Heritage at least know what the purpose of a car forum its and how to manage it. Share experience and find like-minded people and especially not let fellow forum member getting f*cked from a paid vender.


Let?
Let him get ****ed? How exactly? He's shared his experience, the vendor has until tomorrow to reply, what exactly is your point?

Or would you prefer me to leave the thread open so all and sundry can twist the knife in the meantime

Perhaps I should lock this thread because the OP is clearly a shill who could never possibly have had a good experience with this vendor?

Or perhaps I've done EXACTLY what my role dictates and that is moderate. Give a voice to those who have issues whilst protecting the vendor from having his reputation destroyed by a vocal minority before having his say.

Given the fact this sites users have supported my way of running this place for over 10 years, I would suggest your opinion is again, in the minority. So, whilst you are welcome to it, as with the complaint above, don't assume it is the norm.

Mike


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Let?
> Let him get ****ed? How exactly? He's shared his experience, the vendor has until tomorrow to reply, what exactly is your point?
> 
> Or would you prefer me to leave the thread open so all and sundry can twist the knife in the meantime
> ...


You should not replied to the thread as you did in the first place. Only have a objective opinion and google what moderator's purpose its?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What is your actual beef? Both threads are up. Every single trader ever has had at least one complaint against them, and no they are never deleted. All that has been done is to prevent everyone piling in with an opinion which serves no purpose whatsoever. So what is the actual problem here. The policy has always been the same and guess what, always will be. You are more than welcome to post elsewhere if you don't like it.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I have had three business dealings with KR and on each occasion have been very happy with what Albert and his team did AND I believe I commented favourably on those at the time.

Am NOT disputing or condoning any of the events that have been the subject of the "KR is appalling" thread - simply adding a voice to the other side of the coin.

BUT if the events that have been reported are found to be true, it will colour my thinking about future dealings -not necessarily stop any dealings but certainly something I'd take into consideration.

Generally when I experience good service I do comment on it.

David


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> What is your actual beef? Both threads are up. Every single trader ever has had at least one complaint against them, and no they are never deleted. All that has been done is to prevent everyone piling in with an opinion which serves no purpose whatsoever. So what is the actual problem here. The policy has always been the same and guess what, always will be. You are more than welcome to post elsewhere if you don't like it.


Don't understand what you're adding with you're reply besides that you qualify as a nut swinger. 

Have no beef at all, just told my opinion and funny that suddenly a good review on the same company just popped up when 2 days ago got a bad review.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

*Matsson *:ban::ban:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Matsson said:


> Don't understand what you're adding with you're reply besides that you qualify as a nut swinger.
> 
> Have no beef at all, just told my opinion and funny that suddenly a good review on the same company just popped up when 2 days ago got a bad review.


Are you always this charming? Getting aggressive and calling people names is the most likely way of earning yourself a holiday, regardless of any vendor experience.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Every single trader ever has had at least one complaint against them, *and no they are never deleted.*


Not to go off topic but I guess that would depend on your definition of deleted.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Not to go off topic but I guess that would depend on your definition of deleted.


In my eyes, it has gone off topic and I can't think it will get back on track until we find out what a nut swinger is:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> In my eyes, it has gone off topic and I can't think it will get back on track until we find out what a nut swinger is:chuckle:


I'm not going to question what Toni does in her own time... :nervous:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Surely an award for the most creative random web based insult of 2018 thus far?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Somehow I feel I've been insulted but I am struggling to think what it means, LOL


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

I for one would like to know what a nut swinger is before a :ban: is put in place


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jnoor said:


> I for one would like to know what a nut swinger is before a :ban: is put in place


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nutswinger

If fairly sure Toni's husband would be the person to ask if this is true or not.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh how eloquent! New one on me!

I think my husband might express some surprise to be honest.....!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay, that’s good. All clear now.

Maybe Matsson can’t see the irony here - slags off this forum as being inferior to GT-R Heritage as ‘they know how to do things properly’ then stalks this forum until he can post again with a gripe. Now who’s the nut swinger?

You couldn’t make some of this shit up.


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

A nutt swinger is someone who is either a friend or has an axe to grind by sideing with one side of an argument than the other. The yanks use it all the time lol.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

bloody hell i got a holiday and i never insulted a female moderator only a member  

toni you going soft or something???


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice to see that some of you are having fun and have a sense of humor. 

Still think that the moderator its doing wrong on bad reviews on paid vender.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Nice to see that some of you are having fun and have a sense of humor.
> 
> Still think that the moderator its doing wrong on bad reviews on paid vender.


What are you talking about? Tell me EXACTLY what you think I should have done.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Okay, that’s good. All clear now.
> 
> Maybe Matsson can’t see the irony here - slags off this forum as being inferior to GT-R Heritage as ‘they know how to do things properly’ then stalks this forum until he can post again with a gripe. Now who’s the nut swinger?
> 
> You couldn’t make some of this shit up.


Just our of curiosity. Do you even own a GTR?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> Still think that the moderator its doing wrong on bad reviews on paid vender.


A) That’s why you’re not a moderator.

B) How often do you hear traders come on the forums and slag off customers? They don’t and so it always appears one sided but it’s very rarely as clear cut as it seems (if we’re still talking about the KR issue).

The level of moderation was correct, Mook got there first and called it.

End of really.

Maybe start a thread on GT-R Heretic to discuss our discussion?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> What are you talking about? Tell me EXACTLY what you think I should have done.


Simple...You should let the thread be open and not lock it and let it disappear as you always been doing.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> A) That’s why you’re not a moderator.
> 
> B) How often do you hear traders come on the forums and slag off customers? They don’t and so it always appears one sided but it’s very rarely as clear cut as it seems (if we’re still talking about the KR issue).
> 
> ...



Still havent answerd my question. Do you even own a GTR?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Matsson said:


> Still havent answerd my question. Do you even own a GTR?




GT-R, just as we are hung up on being correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> Just our of curiosity. Do you even own a GTR?


Had an R35 from 2009 till 2013 and an R32 from 2015 to 2017. How am I doing so far? Answers good enough for you? Not that it really matters whether I do or don’t own a GT-R.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> Still havent answerd my question. Do you even own a GTR?


Don’t rush me! So what’s the prize for owning a GT-R? Will you give me more respect if I say I’ve got one?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Simple...You should let the thread be open and not lock it and let it disappear as you always been doing.


Why? The OP has made thier point. They can update if they wish to contact a moderator and the vendor has a right to reply?

Or would you just prefer a shit kicking session?

Tell me exactly how leaving it as an open, free for all bunfight is in anyway a positive thing to do.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Had an R35 from 2009 till 2013 and an R32 from 2015 to 2017. How am I doing so far? Answers good enough for you? Not that it really matters whether I do or don’t own a GT-R.


Well get back when you own a R35 GTR and let the R35 gtr owners discuss R35 GTR.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Matsson said:


> Still havent answerd my question. Do you even own a GTR?


Really? How old are you?

Your demeanor is like that of a pouty child. You need to :GrowUp:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

jnoor said:


> Really? How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Your demeanor is like that of a pouty child. You need to :GrowUp:



It’s quite a surreal thread is it not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Why? The OP has made thier point. They can update if they wish to contact a moderator and the vendor has a right to reply?
> 
> Or would you just prefer a shit kicking session?
> 
> Tell me exactly how leaving it as an open, free for all bunfight is in anyway a positive thing to do.


Kickimg session ore normal session. Call it what ever you want but leave it open so people can put there experience on the thread and you should clean the thread ore give out warnings if they valaited the forum rules. Things moderator do you know...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Matsson said:


> Well get back when you own a R35 GTR and let the R35 gtr owners discuss R35 GTR.


I’ve got one, me me me!

Oh wait.:flame:


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

jnoor said:


> Really? How old are you?
> 
> Your demeanor is like that of a pouty child. You need to :GrowUp:


Old enough to navigate my self right on a forum. This thread its on general Nissan r35 gtr chat. You don't even own a r35 so explain to me what youre doing in here at all. 

There should be a place for a non GTR owner somewhere on the forum.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Matsson said:


> Well get back when you own a R35 GTR and let the R35 gtr owners discuss R35 GTR.



I’ve got one - may I play in that case? Or do I have to sit in my own special corner too? 

And it’s a GT-R, just saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Kickimg session ore normal session. Call it what ever you want but leave it open so people can put there experience on the thread and you should clean the thread ore give out warnings if they valaited the forum rules. Things moderator do you know...


No. Because we have no way of validating people’s posts. If they feel they want to share their experience they can start a new thread. 
Having an open bashing session just gives people impetus to post negative things.

The real irony is your threads about Endless-r are all still on here. Easily searched and all ranked on google. Anyone researching them will read your posts and make a decision. They were locked back in the day but still have an effect.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> Well get back when you own a R35 GTR and let the R35 gtr owners discuss R35 GTR.


And if I carry on will your dad come and shout at my dad? Your pitiful logic really exposes your lack of intellect. Tell you what, I wear glasses so now you can call me 4 eyes! How’s that?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> And if I carry on will your dad come and shout at my dad? Your pitiful logic really exposes your lack of intellect. Tell you what, I wear glasses so now you can call me 4 eyes! How’s that?


Youre still on the wrong section.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Matsson said:


> Youre still on the wrong section.



He’s a moderator - doesn’t that imply he can go where he likes? More importantly can’t anyone go where they like on this forum and discuss anything they wish?

I don’t see why you are attacking Tazz in this way as it does seem a rather pointless exercise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

In before the lock :clap:


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> He’s a moderator - doesn’t that imply he can go where he likes? More importantly can’t anyone go where they like on this forum and discuss anything they wish?
> 
> I don’t see why you are attacking Tazz in this way as it does seem a rather pointless exercise?
> 
> ...


Well if he's a moderator just make things more comic, but can't fool him when his master its mookistar. It's like a blind man leading the blind. 

I'm not attacking anyone just replying to the questions they ask me.


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

If I may also add, the other thread in question was posted in the GTR section but it was referring to parts ordered for an R34 GTR. The trader in question also sells parts for a range of other models. 
In all fairness that thread was posted in the wrong place. 
What car someone owns or has owned is well, comical really.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> It's like a blind man leading the blind


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Matsson said:


> Old enough to navigate my self right on a forum. This thread its on general Nissan r35 gtr chat. You don't even own a r35 so explain to me what youre doing in here at all.
> 
> There should be a place for a non GTR owner somewhere on the forum.


Your head is so far up your arse it really is hilarious. May need a crowbar to pry it out.

I do have a GTR, not a 35, but a GTR nonetheless. There's no problem me being here because this forum is a welcoming collective community, an aspect Ive experienced countless times and something you know nothing about being a part of. Notice how everyone here doesn't share your sense of "sensibilities"?

And also I'm here to amuse myself on your childish ways... added bonus you know :shy:

Mooks like he said about leaving threads open, lets leave this open so everyone can enjoy Matsson make himself look like an absolute tool.

Lets us all bask in his infinite douchebaggery

:clap:


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> View attachment 227586


:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> If I may also add, the other thread in question was posted in the GTR section but it was referring to parts ordered for an R34 GTR. The trader in question also sells parts for a range of other models.
> In all fairness that thread was posted in the wrong place.
> What car someone owns or has owned is well, comical really.


Ooooh good spot. If we move it though he might actually combust.:runaway:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Can we stay on topic please.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> Can we stay on topic please.


Which was?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> If I may also add, the other thread in question was posted in the GTR section but it was referring to parts ordered for an R34 GTR. The trader in question also sells parts for a range of other models.
> In all fairness that thread was posted in the wrong place.
> What car someone owns or has owned is well, comical really.


Nice catch. Here you have a perfect example what a moderator is for


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

evogeof said:


> Can we stay on topic please.


Geof, you own a GTR but wax it more than you drive it, so sshhh :wavey:

The topic was the OP saying that they have had a good experience with a trader. It’s now turned into something else, this isn’t even scope creep:nervous:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Which was?


Something about knightracer doing a good turn for a member but still getting shot down for it. 

Ffs can someone sort out the nhs please


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

evogeof said:


> Can we stay on topic please.


which was iirc a good review of KR? The OP can object, you have to put up with it.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> Nice catch. Here you have a perfect example what a moderator is for


Here’s another


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> which was iirc a good review of KR? The OP can object, you have to put up with it.


A good review turned sour. 


I have some side skirts on my car I didn’t have a clue on fitting them but after a message to Albert who was ill in his bed talked me through it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Here’s another
> 
> View attachment 227602


You ain’t got the balls to press that button. Go on I dare you :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Still understand Mattsons issue with my actions.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Here’s another
> 
> View attachment 227602


If you have solid reasons like if ive vialiting the forum rules. Put it on the thread and ban me.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matsson said:


> If you have solid reasons like if ive vialiting the forum rules. Put it on the thread and ban me.


I’m only ****ing around with that anyway. I wouldn’t give you the satisfaction either. Anyway, almost my bedtime.

What time will you be back on this thread in the morning? I don’t want to miss out.

Nighty night.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I’m only ****ing around with that anyway. I wouldn’t give you the satisfaction either. Anyway, almost my bedtime.
> 
> What time will you be back on this thread in the morning? I don’t want to miss out.
> 
> Nighty night.


Think i need at least a day off so will check in again on the weekend.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

evogeof said:


> A good review turned sour.
> 
> 
> I have some side skirts on my car I didn’t have a clue on fitting them but after a message to Albert who was ill in his bed talked me through it.


Can't put side skirts on?? you mechanical retard LOL No one can see the skirts anyway when it's wedged in your garage


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

It does seem hugely coincidental though! 

A few days ago the vendor gets the mutha of all slaggings and today he's a top bloke!

Yes, I own a GTR.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The issue of concern here is not Matsson's opinion on KR but KR's lack of care for a customer who has paid thousands to them and received no goods and is at the end of their tether. There is the potential that an act of fraud has been committed let's not forget.

As a Moderator are you here just to police what is said on this forum, or can you act as an impartial go-between in order to stimulate a meaningful response from the Vendor and hopefully achieve some sort of satisfactory resolution for the good of all parties?

How about the Moderators *actively* moderating between the aggrieved forum member and the Vendor?

In this recent KR case the OP listed every attempt he has made to get a resolution from the Vendor without any success.

I would argue that to take the time to post all that timeline on this forum was a last vain attempt to give the Vendor a kick up the arse.

Mike, you have stated in that thread that you will reopen that thread if Albert doesnt respond by today (I assume you mean the end of trading today so 5pm?), but what does that achieve except take the heat off the vendor who is in the wrong unless there are consequences to poor behaviour from a vendor such as losing the right to advertise here?

Does this forum have rules of behaviour for vendors which include conflict resolution?? And if not, why not?

It should also be said that vendor behaviour MUST be regularly monitored and policed just the same as forum members' behaviour is.

There are active measures in place to police and prevent members from defrauding members, yet I see no such protection for members from a sponsoring vendor.

I can be banned for stepping out of line with words alone, but a vendor can take £1000s off someone, ignore them, lie to them, and be at zero risk of consequence?

Can you not see how that looks?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> The issue of concern here is not Matsson's opinion on KR but KR's lack of care for a customer who has paid thousands to them and received no goods and is at the end of their tether. There is the potential that an act of fraud has been committed let's not forget.
> 
> As a Moderator are you here just to police what is said on this forum, or can you act as an impartial go-between in order to stimulate a meaningful response from the Vendor and hopefully achieve some sort of satisfactory resolution for the good of all parties?
> 
> ...


Finally someone understand what I mean. 

Great post.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I just logged on to re-open the original thread but then found this one. 

Mook clearly explained that the original thread was closed in order to allow time for KR to reply as not everyone visits the forum daily and there are always two sides to every story and just to add Mook did not close the thread-I did!!

I think my fellow Mods have been fair left this one running long enough.

Enough ranting.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> The issue of concern here is not Matsson's opinion on KR but KR's lack of care for a customer who has paid thousands to them and received no goods and is at the end of their tether. There is the potential that an act of fraud has been committed let's not forget.
> 
> As a Moderator are you here just to police what is said on this forum, or can you act as an impartial go-between in order to stimulate a meaningful response from the Vendor and hopefully achieve some sort of satisfactory resolution for the good of all parties?
> 
> ...


Although this thread is closed, I wanted to reply to such a detailed post.

Here's the thing, in ALL the years I've managed this site, and those that went before me, managing Vendor complaints has been a hot potato with no 100% satisfactory solution.
In this instance we have been notified at the very end of a customers purchasing journey and as such have no way to "police" the vendor.

That people have issues with product quality or have had similar issues and that the come to light on this thread again doesn't help in policing the matter. It doesn't tell the whole story and doesn't give any vision on the percentage of people with issues. Leaving a thread open can do immeasurable damage to a business and whilst the complaint in this instance may be 100% genuine, in future cases they may not be. 
If people see the forum as a way of leveraging or blackmailing businesses, we have no way to know and before we know it the damage could be done.

So, this is where we are. We are protecting the Vendor from unscrupulous complaints (and there HAVE been some in the past) and we are ensuring the customer has a voice.

I simply won't permit leaving threads open for all and sundry to put the shoe it. Anyone who knows a single thing about social media will know people get brave in packs and people completely unconnected to the buyer or seller will wade in. Again, impossible to police.

This isn't a new issue, it's not about me protecting forum revenue, it's about me having 17 years of Retail experience and the 20 years in forum management. I know both sides of the fence better than most and as such will always try to be fair.

In an ideal world, mediating between parties would be great, but it's not practical or our responsibility. Again there is no way to be sure a satisfactory resolution is reached. I DID speak with Albert who assured me he will respond, and until then it is only fair that it remains closed.

Finally, and this counts for all groups, clubs and platforms. It is very easy for a tuner or sponsor to go from flavour of the month to villain overnight and I have never in my years used this site to leverage my sponsors. We've had popular companies implode in a big way and we always managed those threads in the most balanced way possible, so the users get exposure for thier issues and the company gets a chance to put them right.
That one such company caused huge amounts of damage to our users cars and knocked the forum for payment...is now a sponsor elsewhere, suggests the issue of "policing" vendors is a wide one.


So, please rest assured, I don't do anything blindly. I have tried all sorts and this is the system we have fallen upon. It's not ideal but it's the best we have.

Mike


----------

